# CnC generals zero hour



## DeLamar.J (Aug 18, 2004)

Me and my wife are about to get another computer so we can play command and conquer together. What I want to know is how exactly do you hook two computers together? I see it all the time on the net at those gaming tournements. Anyone have any idea how to do it. And does anyone here play generals? If so let me know your screen name.


----------



## Sapper6 (Aug 18, 2004)

are you wanting to network the two?  i'd say the easiest thing to do is to install the game on her machine and play online by direct IP.  what you'd need to do is get a router so that your two computers share the same net connection yet have different IP's.  your ISP (people you have internet through) should be able to help you.  good luck.

although i dont play CnC right now, i've been contemplating buying it.  im a tac-sim gamer myself enjoying online co-op Ghost Recon :mp5:


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 18, 2004)

I play ghost recon also! Have you tried grm 4.9??


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 18, 2004)

I think a network would be better though because I hate dealing with my isp. How do you set up a network?


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Aug 19, 2004)

I haven't played any of the CnC series since Red Alert and Red Alert:Aftermath.  I tried installing them on my new computer the other day, but the programming was so old that it was incompatible.  

I would go with the idea of using the internet to play each-other rather than setting up a LAN.  It would also enable you two to play against other players online.  How romantic.  :lol:


----------



## Sapper6 (Aug 19, 2004)

sounds good.

no i havent tried that mod, although i currently have installed over 20 mods at the moment.

if you're a GR co-op tactical play fan, check out our team's site.

www.unknowenemy.net

hope you get up and running soon.  we have a tech support section on our teams forums geared specifically for gaming.  check that out if you if any more questions.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 19, 2004)

RandomPhantom700 said:
			
		

> I haven't played any of the CnC series since Red Alert and Red Alert:Aftermath.  I tried installing them on my new computer the other day, but the programming was so old that it was incompatible.
> 
> I would go with the idea of using the internet to play each-other rather than setting up a LAN.  It would also enable you two to play against other players online.  How romantic.  :lol:


Command and Conquer in the candle light. Puts her right in the mood  :inlove:
jk


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 19, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> I think a network would be better though because I hate dealing with my isp. How do you set up a network?


Buy a 'Hub'. 
Plug the Hub into your High-speed modem (router). 
Connect the two computers to the Hub.

Install the game on both machines
Set one machine to be the server.
Set the other machine to connect to the server.

Oh, and you may need a bottle of asprin, before this actually works.

Mike


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 19, 2004)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> sounds good.
> 
> no i havent tried that mod, although i currently have installed over 20 mods at the moment.
> 
> ...


Me and my friend play co-op all the time. We normally only play with each other because most people are not good team players and end up blowing our sneak attacks or getting one of us killed while we are moving into a good position. I love when you tell them to cover you and then they just go the other way and I end up getting shot because people wont work together. 
I always play on elite with no respawns allowed. This forces people to play a little more tactful because they dont want to wait for us to finnish the mission right. Some people think they can just run and gun through elite missions lol. They dont last 3 minnutes. 
Ghost recon is one of the best games ever made. I also play raven shield,That is a fun tactical sim also. What is your ubi name so I can add you to my buddy list?


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Aug 20, 2004)

QUOTE: I love when you tell them to cover you and then they just go the other way and I end up getting shot because people wont work together. 

Lol, reminds me of Counter Strike.


----------



## JPR (Aug 20, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> I think a network would be better though because I hate dealing with my isp. How do you set up a network?


If you are just trying to network two computers together, all you need is for each one to have an ether net card.  You really don't need a hub or router.  You also need a crossover cable (ie it takes the transmit of computer A to the recieve of computer B).

If you are running XP the computer should automatically find the network connection.

Hope this helps.

JPR


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 20, 2004)

You would be better off buying a router, not a hub.  If you have a cable modem, it is much safer that way.  It's really very easy if you have win XP or later, just hook up the wires accordnig to the diagrams in the router (or hub) manual, and then run the windows home networking wizard.  You should be able to buy a router for about $50 if you catch a sale...


----------

